# Picture of my tank with lights on & without lights on & with LED moonlights on.



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Picture of my tank with lights on & without lights on & with LED moonlights on.*

Here is a couple pics of my 55G with the lights on & then with just the LED moonlights on that I bought off Ebay, & they are dimmable, these are a 48" version.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good Job on the set up It looks great...


----------

